# Your thoughts on my interior trim job?



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

I painted most of the interior trim on my 1998 200sx se the same color as the exterior. It was really easy and i am pleased with the results. The only thing missing is obviously the shift boot. I am getting a short shifter and red shift boot soon. Just wondereding what you guys thought about it, or maybe some other parts to paint. Anyone who wants to know how to do similar thing to their car or more info on the paint, let me know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

*not working image*

if my pic above is not working, just go to:

www.angelfire.com/nc2/jeffhome/interior2.jpg

if that doesnt work, just copy the url to your browser, im really looking for some feedback!


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Doesn't look too shabby. Have you thought of painting the plastic around the speedometer and tach? I think it would add a nice complement to the car and the white gauges


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I really like the door trim, the ignition teardrop shaped thing is ok and the radio/hvac control bezel was a nice touch, the new neon sxt's come like that. I wouldn't have done the cruise switch housing or the fuse panel cover, but that's just me. I agree that doing the flat area surrounding your white faced gauges might look nice, but it might be annoying to look at also.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

i like it..

matches ure cell fone too


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

looks good

i did mine the same color as you but i also painted the pcs around the door handle and the glove box and a couple of more pcs...


did you use a clear coat after....i forgot to clearcoat it then had to take everything back out and clearcoat....
you can see pics here
http://members.aol.com/strap290/dash3.html


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

It even has a matching cell phone.

Good Stuff


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2002)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *Have you thought of painting the plastic around the speedometer and tach? I think it would add a nice complement to the car and the white gauges *


I thought of that, you dont think it would be to eye catching while driving? Ill think about it. Btw, i couldnt help but laugh when i saw similar sets on the internet for like $200


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Now I really wish my interior was black, I have the tan color. Has anyone painted their dash with a tan interior?


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks good... you should also paint red the speaker grills on the front driver door and passenger side door.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I like the interior. I suggest painting around the gauges, around the air vents, maybe even the rear view mirror but thats going out on a limb, and possibly center console. I was thinking of painting my interior but I want to make sure im going to keep this car for a while cause thats not a good sell off point for the older crowd.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

here are some things i painted!!!!!


i did the glovebox and the side steps...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Not bad at all. I'll be painting a couple interior panels red soon also. What paint did you use? Did you use a clearcoat also?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Looks nice. Now every 200sx/sentra owner I know has done some thing like this or will be doing some thing like this...


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I did it too, and I colored the speaker grills too. I also took out that piece of cloth trim in the door where the door opener is and replaced it with green cloth (I made my interior green/turquise). I used vinyl color after I cleaned the pieces and put primer on. I didnt use any clear coat and its really shiny.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i only used the clearcoat so that it makes it more easy to clean it and its harder to scratch the paint!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for the praise, i did not use a clearcoat, but many coats of the paint itself. The paint was made for car interiors/vinyl. Its like spray paint. Got it at an auto parts store.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Looks good, I might do the glove box as well when I do mine silver.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *Looks good, I might do the glove box as well when I do mine silver. *


Silver?? but are'nt you green on white????

Oh and has anybody bought the NOPI dash kits. They have them in all colors already done-all U have to do is replace the old parts ..Only thing is its like $200 .....BUT I feel more confident in getting already done rather than going ahead and painting it myself....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

well it took me about 4 hours to do and only cost me like $10.00
and am very pleased with the end result....
It was very easy to do....just use like 3 or 4 coats of paint and also 2 cleae coats and it will look great and smooth....
I also used some 320 wet/dry sand paper so the paint would stick better...if you don't use the sand paper please note that the paint will not stick longer than 3 months.....and will chip very easily!!!!!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Would this look good on a tan interior. I dont want to do it and find out it looks like crap. Can someone help me out.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i think you would have to go with dark colors.....black midnight blue ect...


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

If someone is planning on purchasing a pre-painted dahs..like from NOPI...... 
If you are going to buy them...wait a day..and try to paint the dash urself..see how it turns out, if you dont like it..ur getting some new ones anyway...so who gives a fuck....unless ur planning on selling ur car and putting in the old dash


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If you are not comfoitable painting your interrior, try practicing on something other than your car. Plastic bowls, anything plastic. then hopefully you should feel a lil more confident in yourself to go ahead and do it yourself. Trust me its not as hard as you think as long as you follow the crutial steps.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Silver?? but are'nt you green on white????
> *


yeah, outside I'm teal and white, but inside silver would match my seats, my pedals, and my import intelligence silver-metallic faces. The inside of my car is just about a different world (Grey in day, blue at night).


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i did the glove box and like a idiot i unscrewed the whole damn thing...when all i had to do was take the clips out that held just the box in....what a mess ... i screwed up my strobe lights when i did it but they are fixed now!!!!


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ha


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how do you get it out, now???


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I would really love to paint my interior...but my parnets gave me their car..... and my dad insists that its stil his...even though I pay for the bills and insurance...and its signed to me...pluz he thinks ill fuck it up......... Is it a good idea to paint the interior? Or should I just get a wood dash kit???


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, the dash kit costs $200, while painting cost about $10. 

if you do the dash kit, it just sticks on while painting requires you to snap off each paintable pannel (not hard to do), then sand, base coat, paint, and top coat them.

also, if you get the dash kit, wood is UGLYYYYYYY. Get the carbon fiber ones instead.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

I dont understand the sanding part...... since my dash seems to have a wrinkly looky apperance and i like it...so wouldnt it just ruin that look and appear to have a smooth shiny.... boring..... surface with no character?

However...the wood does make it look classy....not aggresive or race stylish.

Damn.... I dont know......I just don't know. 

I do have a light grey and very dark grey mix inside of the car.... what color would go the best with these?
Thats a light grey fabric...and dark grey dash..... hmm


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *I dont understand the sanding part...... since my dash seems to have a wrinkly looky apperance and i like it...so wouldnt it just ruin that look and appear to have a smooth shiny.... boring..... surface with no character?
> 
> However...the wood does make it look classy....not aggresive or race stylish.
> 
> ...


you don't exactly sand it smooth, you just sand a little so the surface is clean and rough. you still keep the same texture appearence.

If you're going to paint it, put a few things into thought, you can go by the color of your car, or if you want, go with some kinda color scheme going on inside. just go through sopme colors in your head until you get a color you think will look good. Now my car is a teal green with white wheels, so If I wanted, I could try to match that green or even go white inside my car. In my case, My car might have those colors on the outside, but on the inside, I have a c/f and silver look going on.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah the paint sits right into the original grooves of the interior....the sand paper gives it a nice clean...
it will still look the same after the paint job just another color!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Also, if you dont sand it and maybe use a bonding agent, the paint will peel and chip and leave you with an awefull mess. Youll be forced to redo it.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

here's your best bet, (this is how one of thew members did theirs and I like this method). First wipe off the panel with some cleaner (like alcohol) to make sure there's no dirt or dust, then you sand it som the surface is nice and rough, get some grey spray primer and apply 3 coats, then spray 3 coats of your color, then 3 coats of top coat (also spray form). this will work. also, they have gloss spray coat and satin so you don't get that shiny look. This way, you should never get fading or peeling to your customized work.


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

I was actually thinking of doing everything in my car a variation of the aztec red my interior is and white, my question is this, does anyone know of a good company that sells seating covers, like that my seats, both from and back can be done in? thanks


----------



## 93nx16 (Aug 9, 2002)

*Cleaning the parts*

When cleaning i wouldnt use an armor all cleaner use rubbing alcohol and rinse with water because if you have ever used armor all or something like it before the paint wont last very long at all. ( Had to redue mine once already)


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yeah, armor all was a bad example, that stuff is kinda greasy.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: Cleaning the parts*



93nx16 said:


> *When cleaning i wouldnt use an armor all cleaner use rubbing alcohol and rinse with water because if you have ever used armor all or something like it before the paint wont last very long at all. ( Had to redue mine once already) *


now are you talking about before or after painting the parts?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

before, you don't want to paint on a dirty/greasy surface.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

oh,ok i clean it all the time with the armor all..i though i was going to screw it up!!!!


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

The thing about armor all, any kind of paint will not stick to it. Even small traces of it will ruin a paint job. What you want to do is, get some Lacquer Thinner. Use it lightlly, all you are trying to do is remove any trace of oils and dirt.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i sanded the shit out of every pc.......then i threw about 3 coats of paint on....it was rough and i didn't like the finish...so i bought the clear coat and now its smooth and nice


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Thats the great thing about clear-coat, it gives a kick ass finish. Plus protects the undercoat (color-coat), and even inhance the undercoat.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah and it only cost me about $1.29 

my boy came over with his ford contour and painted his interior as well but he didn't sand it and just used primer under it and it came out like crap really bad. I don't think he used a clear coat either!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I wish I had the time and place to do this. I'm at school (UCF) and I have nowhere to do something like this. I'm gonna have to wait until I'm home.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i did mine right in the middle of my yard wind blowing and everything..... I didn't care just got a big plastic bag and put it down with some rocks on each side.....
bought about 10 cans of paint and let it loose.....
Yes thats right I got paint all over the floor and the bbq grill but 
that didn't mattyer to much..!


----------

